
Agencies seek solutions to illegal transient rentals - petethomas
http://keysnews.com/node/76977
======
petethomas
WSJ piece about Home Compliance is behind their paywall:
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/want-to-book-an-airbnb-stay-
not-...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/want-to-book-an-airbnb-stay-not-so-
fast-1471953600)

